# Im tired of slow work



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

I love my plumbing trade but I've been down on my luck working for these new construction companies,i'm learning like I should,but the problem is that work gets slow...there is 2 plumbers that be working with,one had recently quit last week and the other one had went to work of town.so I'm screwed,the owner told me the work is slow and to stay home until Tuesday,I'm always off every weekend and I'm off for labor day,so once again I going to have a short pay check.I go back to work tommorow because my j man will be back in town.....it prefer construction plumbing over service plumbing.the company I work for is strictly a commercial construction company,but the problem is it seem like these small/private construction plumbing businesses get slow at times during the year band layoffs or having to get sent home for days occur.I thought plumbing is suppose to be a super high demand job where work is always stable.



Maybe I might have to go work for a service company like a school distict ,hospital or something where I'm garenteed 40 hours a week.I've been with the company for only a month now and I had 4 days off work do.I'm tire of this bs.I can't make no money being off work.if I can find a new construction plumbing company that can garentee*spelling* at least 40 hours a week then I might just switch over to service plumbing because in general service plumbers/helpers work more hours(including overtime) then construction plumbers/helpers.


I need opinions on here,what y'all thing I should do?have any of y'all ever got laid off from a plumbing company? If so how did you got about it? Did you just lay low and wait for work to pick back up and they call you to go back work,or did you go work for another company?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

:blink: i got nothing


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

What is your level? It's slow everywhere but you may want to consider looking else where. Ive been laid off multiple times. Every time it happened I looked for a new job...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Big C said:


> I love my plumbing trade but I've been down on my luck working for these new construction companies,i'm learning like I should,but the problem is that work gets slow...there is 2 plumbers that be working with,one had recently quit last week and the other one had went to work of town.so I'm screwed,the owner told me the work is slow and to stay home until Tuesday,I'm always off every weekend and I'm off for labor day,so once again I going to have a short pay check.I go back to work tommorow because my j man will be back in town.....it prefer construction plumbing over service plumbing.the company I work for is strictly a commercial construction company,but the problem is it seem like these small/private construction plumbing businesses get slow at times during the year band layoffs or having to get sent home for days occur.I thought plumbing is suppose to be a super high demand job where work is always stable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any job in the construction private sector has layoffs. Hell, every business does. Most people are aware of all that before they sign on, ya know. This is on you, not the trade. 

I used the downtime to heal and look for better jobs.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I got laid off from like 9 companies in 7 years. It happens but everytime I learned how to be better and got at least a dollar raise.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Work is work. In service I was use to spring layoffs after a busy winter. End of April or so then things start to pick up in June or July. I moved to a city where the slow time is 8 hour days, and OT when you're on call. Even here there are companies that slow down and guys are short hours, more reflective of the target work of the company and ownerships involvement.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> I got laid off from like 9 companies in 7 years. It happens but everytime I learned how to be better and got at least a dollar raise.


The thing bout layoffs is if you got got bills/ rent and kids to take of you need a stable job to keep a roof over your head and make a living.....can't afford to get laid off unless you can land new job IMMEDIENTLY after each time you get laid off or if you got enough money saved up that you can sit on until you get another job.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Work has been sporadic and it is hard to keep people working 40 hours a week on new construction. If you are working under a journeyman I will assume you are a apprentice and you should expect to be laid off more than a journeyman. They have paid there dues and you can't work by yourself yet so sit at home time will be greater.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

there are wants and needs. you have internet or a phone that has it. thats a want. you probably have cable tv or a dish. thats a want. i have an antenna and an old crappy flip phone. i can afford to have the best but i dont want them. maybe adjust your spending and figure out what you want and what you need. thats the problem with most people. they want it all and dont need any of it. its not your bosses fault that you cant live within your means.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> Work has been sporadic and it is hard to keep people working 40 hours a week on new construction. If you are working under a journeyman I will assume you are a apprentice and you should expect to be laid off more than a journeyman. They have paid there dues and you can't work by yourself yet so sit at home time will be greater.



If there's days where my journeyman can't come to work I think I'm screwed,I've already had 1 of my 2 journeymen quit before we even got started on this project at this hair salon,if my other journrmen quit I might just be out of a job because yes I'm an apprentice and I can't work on a site by myself....yes if this stuff happens they should sent me with another journeymen instead of sending me home,these company don't give a rats a$$ about the workers,where is the loyalty?


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> there are wants and needs. you have internet or a phone that has it. thats a want. you probably have cable tv or a dish. thats a want. i have an antenna and an old crappy flip phone. i can afford to have the best but i dont want them. maybe adjust your spending and figure out what you want and what you need. thats the problem with most people. they want it all and dont need any of it. its not your bosses fault that you cant live within your means.



I didn't say I wasn't living within my means,I budget my money,but these companies just don't have loyalty to keep there workers like a regular job


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Big C said:


> I didn't say I wasn't living within my means,I budget my money,but these companies just don't have loyalty to keep there workers like a regular job


whats a regular job? maybe you should get one of those! maybe drop the internet and put the extra $50 a month in your pocket and put that towards your bills. can you comprehend that that adds up to $600 per year? probably not. i dont feel sorry for you. drop your "cool" phone payment that you dont need. $100 per month adds up to $1200 per year. i just saved you enough money to pay the rent for a while when you are not working. like i said, wants and needs. instead of wasting your time feeling sorry for yourself, posting on here, you should maybe be looking for a regular job.:whistling2:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Consider working for a busy residential service company or a college.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Big C said:


> If there's days where my journeyman can't come to work I think I'm screwed,I've already had 1 of my 2 journeymen quit before we even got started on this project at this hair salon,if my other journrmen quit I might just be out of a job because yes I'm an apprentice and I can't work on a site by myself....yes if this stuff happens they should sent me with another journeymen instead of sending me home,these company don't give a rats a$$ about the workers,where is the loyalty?


I'm still in my apprenticeship, it's bad to take this long. Learn as much as you can and prove they can leave you on a job to get some progress, cut holes run water or drainage, stuff you know. A j-man can fix minor things quickly. When I started slow times was when I learned new skills working with a j-man. When it was busy I ran with what I knew and helped out clearing jobs on my own.

We learn from mistakes and by doing things, your boss should be able to give you things to do to fill a day.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> whats a regular job? maybe you should get one of those! maybe drop the internet and put the extra $50 a month in your pocket and put that towards your bills. can you comprehend that that adds up to $600 per year? probably not. i dont feel sorry for you. drop your "cool" phone payment that you dont need. $100 per month adds up to $1200 per year. i just saved you enough money to pay the rent for a while when you are not working. like i said, wants and needs. instead of wasting your time feeling sorry for yourself, posting on here, you should maybe be looking for a regular job.:whistling2:


U are such a bullhead,I didn't say I was broke.I do my money,but my point is I need stead income to to keep bills paid,getting laid off a job is unexpected.when I say regular job,I mean a job where u are garenteed 40 hours a week year.I just that u wake up the next day and know that u going.I still want to do plumbing 4 life but it would have to be working for hospital,school,the city etc.....as an in house employee that way when plumbing gets slow we me and the other plumbers can just be on standby while being on the clock until we get busy again instead of getting laid off/send home.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Big C said:


> I didn't say I wasn't living within my means,I budget my money,but these companies just don't have loyalty to keep there workers like a regular job


True. Construction has always been bosses giving tradesmen work. When the work is over, the tradesmen look for other work. Archaic as all git.

I strongly believe contractors to pay on a time clock with benefits just like normal workers. Many businesses would have to fold because they can't afford even one full time employee.

I'll bet you will be another "I was a plumber once and then I sobered up". No shame there. If I was started out, I sincerely don't know if I'd choose plumbing. Maybe something with pron and motorcycles, I don't know.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

I love these guys . Either there is an abundance of work and they want days off(weekends) or shortage of work - lay offs coming and then they start crying wanting to work weekends . Feast or famine buddy .- 
I got 3 words for ya - oil sands, then we will see


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Move to DC last month I worked something like 218 hours! Were on an upswing but even when things weren't so good I was still getting 40 a week except of course when that frozen white poop falls from the sky and they shut the job down. As for being steady I was always told there would be good times and bad times and that on average a plumber works about 9 months a year. I don't know about service I only do construction/ remodels.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Most of the commercial plumbers around here have been losing big jobs to cheaper labor. A close friend and master electrician went from 2-18 guys in a few short years. I honestly don't think he's making much money even though he's doing several hundred thousand each year. 

Several months ago the GC had been looking for plumbers and my electrician setup a meeting for me to visit the job site. He basically wanted to use my license to cover the work his in house guys were doing, most of which did not speak English. I saw multiple code violations on DWV hanging 30' in the air, basic stuff too like a t on it's back no co.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> Most of the commercial plumbers around here have been losing big jobs to cheaper labor. A close friend and master electrician went from 2-18 guys in a few short years. I honestly don't think he's making much money even though he's doing several hundred thousand each year. Several months ago the GC had been looking for plumbers and my electrician setup a meeting for me to visit the job site. He basically wanted to use my license to cover the work his in house guys were doing, most of which did not speak English. I saw multiple code violations on DWV hanging 30' in the air, basic stuff too like a t on it's back no co.


No respect for our trade or craftsmanship all they want is pipe installed as fast and cheap as possible. They'd let monkeys put the pipe in if they could.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Any job in the construction private sector has layoffs. Hell, every business does. Most people are aware of all that before they sign on, ya know. This is on you, not the trade. I used the downtime to heal and look for better jobs.


 deffinitly use it to heal our bodies dont last long in our line of work


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Man f*** this company I work for.my punk a$$ j man stood me up today,we were suppose to meet up at the company shop today,I was suppose to ride with him because we were suppose to go to a job site like 3 or 4 hours out of town and he didn't show up at the shop,we agreed to this,but instead he went straight to the job side and left me,so so our management told me have off work and come back onvwensday,that was cold blooded how my jman did me,I'm sick of this company.the companies I worked for don't give a f*** about you,they just look at you as another number.I should just go up to the company shop with a baseball bat and beat the crap out of the owner of the company,the journeyman and everybody else on the job,they can kiss my a$$.I'm sick of having days off and a short paycheck.why hire a person if you not always going to have work for him to do and waste my time.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

You are right to be pissed. The bad thing about this work is it has its up and downs. We work our guys and they know they will have work but that comes with the other end of the stick sometimes too. What I mean by this is they sometimes have to work 12 - 14 hrs and have to be flexible about weekends to. They get their time though. If it was me I would leave on good terms. When you get your next job make sure the owner knows you need work and you are willing to do what ever it takes. If he can't give you at least 4 days a week I would keep looking. Your best bet is a large service company there you will learn the most. Don't give up this trade pays off in the end if you make it. Here in Texas it takes 8 years to get your masters now. When guys get ready to test we prep them and take about 3 weeks to go through the test with them to make sure they pass. When they get ready for there masters I take time with them to this is part of training and spending time with me. If someone helps you to make a living you have to return the favor. You need to ask your next employer what they do to train you and what happens when you are ready to test. This will tell you a lot about the place you are looking at. Also ask how long the guys that are there have been there is there a lot of turn over? Use this as a learning experience and you will do well.


----------



## markranger8 (Dec 19, 2013)

I hear you man, where Im from (Ontario) the demand for skilled tradesmen has been a stretch as far as im concerned. I stuck out my apprenticship, and got licenced, but the work was always on, and off ,and it drove me nuts. I loved commercial Plumbing, but every foreman was an ass. I couldnt put up with the lifestyle, so I went back to school for Utilities, so atleast I could get more certifications. My advice is to get your hours, and build off your licence. Take a hit for a year, work on the side if you can, and build up your credentials, so you can get in with a school board, or hospital.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Big C you're spelling is a lot of better. you're not slow learning anymore, do you?.... just kidding. Good and bad times its everywhere, not matter what kind of biz. 
Check this link and learn. Don't cry no more, all of us (some worse than others) as employees or employers passed for something similar. This is my two cents.
http://youtu.be/QZ7Sxn-BpfY


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Big C said:


> Man f*** this company I work for.my punk a$$ j man stood me up today,we were suppose to meet up at the company shop today,I was suppose to ride with him because we were suppose to go to a job site like 3 or 4 hours out of town and he didn't show up at the shop,we agreed to this,but instead he went straight to the job side and left me,so so our management told me have off work and come back onvwensday,that was cold blooded how my jman did me,I'm sick of this company.the companies I worked for don't give a f*** about you,they just look at you as another number.I should just go up to the company shop with a baseball bat and beat the crap out of the owner of the company,the journeyman and everybody else on the job,they can kiss my a$$.I'm sick of having days off and a short paycheck.why hire a person if you not always going to have work for him to do and waste my time.


get a life. you are better off not being in the trades. we dont need guys like you.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> get a life. you are better off not being in the trades. we dont need guys like you.


Bro I'm just speaking how I feel,if u ain't got nothing positive to say then don't talk me


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Big C said:


> Man f*** this company I work for.my punk a$$ j man stood me up today,we were suppose to meet up at the company shop today,I was suppose to ride with him because we were suppose to go to a job site like 3 or 4 hours out of town and he didn't show up at the shop,we agreed to this,but instead he went straight to the job side and left me,so so our management told me have off work and come back onvwensday,that was cold blooded how my jman did me,I'm sick of this company.the companies I worked for don't give a f*** about you,they just look at you as another number.I should just go up to the company shop with a baseball bat and beat the crap out of the owner of the company,the journeyman and everybody else on the job,they can kiss my a$$.I'm sick of having days off and a short paycheck.why hire a person if you not always going to have work for him to do and waste my time.


was you late? More than likely you need to move on. I'm sensing there might be hard feelings between you and the company.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Big C said:


> Man f*** this company I work for.my punk a$$ j man stood me up today,we were suppose to meet up at the company shop today,I was suppose to ride with him because we were suppose to go to a job site like 3 or 4 hours out of town and he didn't show up at the shop,we agreed to this,but instead he went straight to the job side and left me,so so our management told me have off work and come back onvwensday,that was cold blooded how my jman did me,I'm sick of this company.the companies I worked for don't give a f*** about you,they just look at you as another number.I should just go up to the company shop with a baseball bat and beat the crap out of the owner of the company,the journeyman and everybody else on the job,they can kiss my a$$.I'm sick of having days off and a short paycheck.why hire a person if you not always going to have work for him to do and waste my time.


Leave on a good note and find another shop. There's a high demand for plumbers out there and plenty of shops to get on with. You might even get with a journeyman that gives a **** about your training. And don't hit anybody with a bat it's not worth the jail time lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

We are very busy right now , I have guys taking off constantly when they could be working 6 days a week 10 to 12 hours a day . I have warned everyone of them I will keep track of who is taking off and they will be at the top of list when it comes time. When we are slow you hear complaints about not enough work, when we are busy all I hear is " I need to take off ". So I'll give you a piece of advice learn to manage your money and learn all the aspects of your trade that you can . Get all the certifications you can as quickly as you can , that way when it comes time to find another job you can do so quickly. The next time you're asked to work overtime don't get the deer in the headlights look , say sure I can work late or Saturday whatever you need boss. Those will be the guys I keep around........................


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Big C said:


> Man f*** this company I work for.my punk a$$ j man stood me up today,we were suppose to meet up at the company shop today,I was suppose to ride with him because we were suppose to go to a job site like 3 or 4 hours out of town and he didn't show up at the shop,we agreed to this,but instead he went straight to the job side and left me,so so our management told me have off work and come back onvwensday,that was cold blooded how my jman did me,I'm sick of this company.the companies I worked for don't give a f*** about you,they just look at you as another number.I should just go up to the company shop with a baseball bat and beat the crap out of the owner of the company,the journeyman and everybody else on the job,they can kiss my a$$.I'm sick of having days off and a short paycheck.why hire a person if you not always going to have work for him to do and waste my time.












It's obvious to me that they want you gone. They'd prefer that you quit rather than fire you. If you quit, they do not have to worry about you collecting unemployment, whereas if they fire you, you may be able to collect if you aren't fired due to some act of insubordination or being derelict in your duties.

Either way, settle down, don't do anything stupid and look for work elsewhere.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> It's obvious to me that they want you gone. They'd prefer that you quit rather than fire you. If you quit, they do not have to worry about you collecting unemployment, whereas if they fire you, you may be able to collect if you aren't fired due to some act of insubordination or being derelict in your duties.
> 
> Either way, settle down, don't do anything stupid and look for work elsewhere.


I don't understand why the jman would stand me up like that,that was childish of him and he's supposed to be grown man.when I was close to the shop I called him again,to let him know that almost other.He didn't answer his phone,so when I showed up at the shop the manager the supervisor that the jman was suppose to meet me here.they called the jman and told him that I'm here at the job and that I said he's meeting me here.I don't know what my jman told the boss over the phone,but when the boss got off the phone he told me "he's not coming" so I got pissed off because he had me drive to the shop for nothing.even the manager said"I don't know why he told you to meet him and knows that you supposed to be riding with him,he had you drive to the shop for nothing".




Now here is my point of view on the situation,first of all the manager should have got on his a$$ for standing me up like that,the guy that owns the company wasn't at the shop,but there should be some kind of disciplinary action taking again the plumber for standing me up,he needs to get wrote up and suspended.2nd they should have put me on another job site with other plumbers instead of sending me home just I can get hours.I don't care if the work is slow,I have to make a living.when a company hire you full time they supposed to act like its a full time job by having you work everyday,but they treat me like I'm a part timer.thats what I have against the company as a whole.I buss my a$$ off at work and do what I'm told and this is how I'm treated.there's no loyalty here.when the plumber gets back from out of town the owner should suspend him for a few days without pay that way he can see how it feels to be sitting at home and not make any money.They can just have me work with another plumber for the time being,but I have a feeling all of this won't happen.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

OK Big C me and a lot of the guys are trying to put this nice. If you can't work this out then I would move on. Years ago apprentices use to get hazed and put through the ringer. You had to prove yourself to the journeyman you worked under and they put you through hell to see if you could cut it. You were treated like a dog and it was part of being an apprentice or helper. I say this because you started as a helper and had to work up to apprentice. If you busted your a** and everyone else liked you then you would be offered an apprenticeship. It makes for a good crew in some guys eyes. When they say **** runs down hill who do you think is at the bottom when it hits. The other thing is a lot of shops hire guys to work with a journeyman and he is the one that says if you are cutting it or not. It sounds like you were hired to work with this one guy and the others have there guys they are grooming or working with. I would find a shop that fits you better and leave on good terms the plumbing world is a small world.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I believe that if you conduct yourself in "real life" like you do on a public forum, then you should thank them for however much time they have spent on you.
I can only get halfway through your posts without wishing that I could fire you.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

tim666 said:


> I believe that if you conduct yourself in "real life" like you do on a public forum, then you should thank them for however much time they have spent on you.
> I can only get halfway through your posts without wishing that I could fire you.



Dude whatever,u ain't going through what I'm going through


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

mytxplumber said:


> OK Big C me and a lot of the guys are trying to put this nice. If you can't work this out then I would move on. Years ago apprentices use to get hazed and put through the ringer. You had to prove yourself to the journeyman you worked under and they put you through hell to see if you could cut it. You were treated like a dog and it was part of being an apprentice or helper. I say this because you started as a helper and had to work up to apprentice. If you busted your a** and everyone else liked you then you would be offered an apprenticeship. It makes for a good crew in some guys eyes. When they say **** runs down hill who do you think is at the bottom when it hits. The other thing is a lot of shops hire guys to work with a journeyman and he is the one that says if you are cutting it or not. It sounds like you were hired to work with this one guy and the others have there guys they are grooming or working with. I would find a shop that fits you better and leave on good terms the plumbing world is a small world.



Yea they hired me to work with that one guy and he's not dependable,I need to work for a company that does bigger jobs where u have like 5 or more guys working at a job,that way if one guy calls in and take off work or quits the company I will have the other guys to work with instead of working with just one guy and depending on him for work.i have been applying to other companies as well,somebody else is going to pick me ,I usually give a 2 weeks notice before I quit a job,but I'm not going to give my current job a 2 weeks notice because this company is a joke,they don't deserve a 2 weeks notice from me and I don't ever plan on working for the bull**** company ever again in the future,as soon as another job come up I'm just going to stop showing up to work.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Look guy if you do what is right in life then no one can say different and mean it. I would try to give notice as hard as it might be. Again the plumbing world gets smaller and smaller over time. I am in the DFW area their are over 6 million people here and it is still a small world. I don't know or pretend to know what you are going through but right is still right. How you live your life and character will have more weight as you get older. The more people trust you through your action the more work you will get. This will be important to you if you ever get a masters license. Also shops will pay for a person they can trust and does right. Good Luck I think you might need it...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Big C said:


> Dude whatever,u ain't going through what I'm going through


I hate to burst your precious bubble but I am sure everyone on this forum has gone through rough times. This is the second time you have had problems with an employer, bad luck, maybe, I doubt it though. If you go to a third company and have problems, before you start a new thread for that you may want to reconsider a different path in life.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Big C said:


> Yea they hired me to work with that one guy and he's not dependable,I need to work for a company that does bigger jobs where u have like 5 or more guys working at a job,that way if one guy calls in and take off work or quits the company I will have the other guys to work with instead of working with just one guy and depending on him for work.i have been applying to other companies as well,somebody else is going to pick me ,I usually give a 2 weeks notice before I quit a job,but I'm not going to give my current job a 2 weeks notice because this company is a joke,they don't deserve a 2 weeks notice from me and I don't ever plan on working for the bull**** company ever again in the future,as soon as another job come up I'm just going to stop showing up to work.


 never say never. If you feel that way just quit. But listen to this warning. Look in the mirror before blaming the other guy. Ask yourself am I working hard enough and doing good enough work that it possibly can't be any of my fault? Do I have a great attitude about my job? If you can't honestly answer these simple questions both it may be your attitude that is holding you back not your bosses.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> never say never. If you feel that way just quit. But listen to this warning. Look in the mirror before blaming the other guy. Ask yourself am I working hard enough and doing good enough work that it possibly can't be any of my fault? Do I have a great attitude about my job? If you can't honestly answer these simple questions both it may be your attitude that is holding you back not your bosses.


Yes to all the above and I'm a nice person on the job


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Big C said:


> Yes to all the above and I'm a nice person on the job


Big C, are you sure about your answers? This is your 3rd company and you're applying for the 4th one. Do you remember this post on 7/23/2014?



Big C said:


> The supervisor said he was going to train me but that's bs......any today I had got a call from another plumbing company and they told me to start work tomorrow.When I get laid off/fired from a company I find another job quick.This new job is a new construction plumbing company.I'm happy that another plumbing company is giving me an opportunity,but the only thing that concerns me is that i'm a slow learner.i have a history where supervisors and plumbers tell me that I don't be picking up/retaining things fast enough and that they have to tell me how to do the same stuff over and over they would lose patience and get mad at me.I hope that doesn't carry on to the next company I work for.I don't like bouncing from company to company.I want to stay with a company for years.I'm probably a slow learner because I don't be 100 percent focused on my work,its like I get distracted by things goin in my mind and I day dream a lot.If I don't fit plumbing then I should get into another profession that i'm good at because I got to get,pay bills and keep a roof over my head,so I have to keep a job because if I suck at doing a job the employer will fire me and not give a if I end up on living on the streets because I couldn't pay rent..


I don't want to be mean but or you're a big joker or you better get into another trade or job not related with plumbing or construction. That's my thought.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe Dr. Phil would be interested in this thread.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey big c how do you work for if you don't mind and what side of town you at, I know a shop that hiring on if you like


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Big C said:


> Yea they hired me to work with that one guy and he's not dependable,I need to work for a company that does bigger jobs where u have like 5 or more guys working at a job,that way if one guy calls in and take off work or quits the company I will have the other guys to work with instead of working with just one guy and depending on him for work.i have been applying to other companies as well,somebody else is going to pick me ,I usually give a 2 weeks notice before I quit a job,but I'm not going to give my current job a 2 weeks notice because this company is a joke,they don't deserve a 2 weeks notice from me and I don't ever plan on working for the bull**** company ever again in the future,as soon as another job come up I'm just going to stop showing up to work.


What kind of company is it? Are you only running service calls with the one journeyman or something?


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

You have a lot of guys here taking the time to give you solid advice. 1 thing I learned as an apprentice was to always pay attention to the wisdom someone was passing on to me. Usually it paid dividends because I was able to avoid mistakes others had made...Never EVER leave a company on bad terms. I'm also in the DFW metroplex and you would be very surprised at how many owners of the many different plumbing companies know each other. I've been fortunate enough only to have had to work for 2 different large plumbing companies since I started as an apprentice (and yes, I found out the owners of each company know each other)...I rose up the ranks fairly quick when I first started because I was eager to learn. I studied on my off time how different plumbing systems worked, I studied the code books, I did everything I could to make myself valuable as an apprentice...I had J-men fighting over who got me on their truck...All that hard work paid off for me and now I'm a project superintendent and am going next month to take my Master exam...You get out of this trade what you put in to it...Take these guys advice and better yourself....


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Once again today I had to have another day off work,I thought the plumber was going to be back in Houston,but he is still working out there in Corpus Christie and lord knows how far away from Houston.
It has to be at least a 4 hour drive away.I called him this mourning and to see why he didn't come to the shop to pick me up and take me with him and he tells me that the job he was doing had failed inspection so he had to rush straight to the job site.so wow this man fails in inspection and because of that I have to suffer by sitting at home for at least 3 days with no pay.He said he will be back at the shop no later then Friday mourning and today is Wensday,so most likely I am may go a whole week without pay.This isn't business,its a joke.By the way today I had put on some dress clothes and went to the Texas Work Source to apply for other jobs.I was dressed up to show people at TWS that I really want to work.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Big C said:


> Once again today I had to have another day off work,I thought the plumber was going to be back in Houston,but he is still working out there in Corpus Christie and lord knows how far away from Houston. It has to be at least a 4 hour drive away.I called him this mourning and to see why he didn't come to the shop to pick me up and take me with him and he tells me that the job he was doing had failed inspection so he had to rush straight to the job site.so wow this man fails in inspection and because of that I have to suffer by sitting at home for at least 3 days with no pay.He said he will be back at the shop no later then Friday mourning and today is Wensday,so most likely I am may go a whole week without pay.This isn't business,its a joke.By the way today I had put on some dress clothes and went to the Texas Work Source to apply for other jobs.I was dressed up to show people at TWS that I really want to work.


Hey pm if your lookin for a J O B new construction


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't understand why can't you drive yourself to work? Why can you only work with one journeyman? I never heard of an apprentice being told to stay home from a construction site. There's always something you could be gathering material, helping a different journeyman, cleaning up, etc. Not for nothing but there seem to be some holes in your story. I've been with the same company since I started my apprenticeship which will be over in the next few months. I've NEVER stayed home because of a journeymans absence and if the job I was on was shutdown for whatever any reason my superintendent always somewhere for me to go for the day. And when worked slowed to a crawl he found a spot in some other area of the company to hide me until work picked back up. I understand your frustration about missing time I don't know anyone that can afford to miss too much time, but your story is smelling a little funny. And it's spelled MORNING. Mourning is what you do when someone dies.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

all of the different companies that did YOU wrong. there is always one thing in all of your stories. YOU. maybe its not everyone elses fault. it is YOU.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> all of the different companies that did YOU wrong. there is always one thing in all of your stories. YOU. maybe its not everyone elses fault. it is YOU.


No not this time,I have no controlled over this situation,every plumber at this company has helpers that's why I there's enough work to fit me in,so the owner say and I just happened to get stuck with a plumber that goes out of town a lot,I had another plumber I was working with but he quit for another company,if that plumber was still working for the company I would be working right now instead of sitting at home waiting for the one I work with right now,but as of now I'm a$$ed out,agagain this has nothing to do with my work performance or anything that I did wrong,I been working just fine.this is not my fault,this is a situation that I have 0 control of.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> all of the different companies that did YOU wrong. there is always one thing in all of your stories. YOU. maybe its not everyone elses fault. it is YOU.


please re read:yes:


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

A good apprentice is an asset to the journeyman, a bad one is a hinderance, so there seems to be some parts you are leaving out.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm not leaving out nothing,I'm only going by everything told


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

All this missing hours will cost you if they lay you off. Your unenjoyment is based off wages. I would find another job with your days off, even if not in the field you desire. It is better to make some money than nothing at all. Then you need to tell them to get you 40 hours or lay you off.

Whether you can hack it in this industry or not, what that company is doing is wrong. It is a disservice to you and screwing you out of money. In my mind they are trying to get you to quit. You may need to come to grips with the fact you may not make it as a plumber. It happens, not everyone has the mechanical ability to make it. Do not let companies screw you over in the mean time.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

IMO if I had someone capable - and would do the dirty work and take the crappy parts out of plumbing and my company paid for it I would pick your ass up


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Anybody remover that old "maybe I'm a loser" thread a user named allencat started? Doesn't this sound suspiciously similar? I think he was from Texas too.... Just saying


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr-Green said:


> Anybody remover that old "maybe I'm a loser" thread a user named allencat started? Doesn't this sound suspiciously similar? I think he was from Texas too.... Just saying


I just read it, maybe they're twins.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> I just read it, maybe they're twins.


Lmao


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been off work for a whole week now,I see some red flags about this company,its not me because I been a good work,I been making it to work on time.....maybe it's something that they are not telling me.There is a red flag because this is strictly a construction company and I've never heard of a helper having to stay home just because one plumber doesn't show up for work or be anywhere around.This is odd because the other construction company I use to work had a crew and a foreman on every job site,these were bigger jobs and if one or two plumbers didn't show up to work it didn't matter because there were still other plumbers on the job site that the helpers can work with.Hell you even had helpers working with other helpers.This company I work for now is way more smaller than the construction company use to work for.way less helpers/plumbers and way less work.Last week they had me work at the job shop for a couple days to organize materials and clean the shop all day so I can get some hours,after that was all done there was no more to do at the shop.




Last week I asked the boss since my jman didn't show up for work if he can let me work with another jman and is answer is that already have 2 or 3 people working together at every job site and they don't need any more help.the work is slow and I have to wait til my jman gets back in since he's the only plumber that be working by himself.He tells me to call the jman on his cell phone before I come to the shop to make sure he's coming.I called my jman again to day and he said he's still in Corpus Cristi and he is going to leave from there in the evening today.He said he will be at the shop tommorow mourning.Even if he shows up tommorow mourning like he say and I work,sadly I'm only going to get for one day this pay period since I had all this time off work.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Big C said:


> No not this time,I have no controlled over this situation,every plumber at this company has helpers that's why I there's enough work to fit me in,so the owner say and I just happened to get stuck with a plumber that goes out of town a lot,I had another plumber I was working with but he quit for another company,if that plumber was still working for the company I would be working right now instead of sitting at home waiting for the one I work with right now,but as of now I'm a$$ed out,agagain this has nothing to do with my work performance or anything that I did wrong,I been working just fine.this is not my fault,this is a situation that I have 0 control of.



The way I did it when I was an apprentice was if I had to meet my J-man at the shop instead of going straight to the jobsite and he couldn't make it to pick me up for whatever reason, the next day I would make damn sure I left early and just met him at his house...I NEVER made excuses for not working. YOU are in control of YOUR situation. I'm in Texas as well and my company has jobs in DFW, Houston, Austin, Oklahoma, ect...the construction industry here is booming!!..Find another company ASAP before you're considered damaged goods...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Big C said:


> ....He said he will be at the shop tommorow mourning.Even if he shows up tommorow mourning like he say and I work,sadly I'm only going to get for one day this pay period since I had all this time off work.


Big C I don't want to make you feel worse but you probably don't get pay this week, even if you work tomorrow, they probably closed the payroll week already. Man, walk the hell out of that company and try to find a job somewhere else, even McDonald's will be better.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

supakingDFW said:


> The way I did it when I was an apprentice was if I had to meet my J-man at the shop instead of going straight to the jobsite and he couldn't make it to pick me up for whatever reason, the next day I would make damn sure I left early and just met him at his house...I NEVER made excuses for not working. YOU are in control of YOUR situation. I'm in Texas as well and my company has jobs in DFW, Houston, Austin, Oklahoma, ect...the construction industry here is booming!!..Find another company ASAP before you're considered damaged goods...




When my jman works in Corpus Cristi he doesn't come home the same day,the company pays for a hotel room for him to stay there for days.so impossible for me to meet him at his house while he is out of town,when we have local jobs,I always drive my car to the jobsite


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Always plan on only working 9 months out of the year. I sat home 17 months when I was an apprentice. 

If you don't like slow times, get out of new construction.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Always plan on only working 9 months out of the year. I sat home 17 months when I was an apprentice.
> 
> If you don't like slow times, get out of new construction.




You sat home 17 months straight?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Big C said:


> You sat home 17 months straight?


Yup, well, I delivered Pizzas... But apprentices can't solicit their own work, so I waited, finally got a short call (2 week call out) took that, turned it into a year, turned that into getting on with one of the largest mechanical contractors in Chicago, and they just told me today, I start foreman training in October. 

So... I rode out a LONG storm and made something out of it. But, if you don't like slow times, move on... Get a job at subway.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I gave this man a lead I'll know why he fell off


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I gave this man a lead I'll know why he fell off


Never vouch... Or give leads...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

its not my fault. blah blah blah
its my bosses fault blah blah blah
its not my fault . .......
i did nothing wrong.......
its their fault........
i am a good worker........
its someone elses fault.......

i am good.....

excuse......
excuse......
excuse......


if you are doing what you say, you are good. i have dealt with your type...........................................................

enough said. go back to delivering pizzas. :no:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Never vouch... Or give leads...


i didn't vouched just a lead I don't know this guy, I vouch for me , my self and my modaf*** I


----------



## iamacat (Jul 27, 2014)

Im pretty much fed up with residential new construction.

First company I worked for underpaid and barely had any hours. Lots of fake promises and lies. Cant believe I spent a year there.

The new company I work for a greek who on a whim SNAPS. I am talking about bipolar rage then goes back to being joking and happy. (Im greek myself and im getting flashbacks of my childhood abuse) so now im on ****ing edge at work terrified of saying anything or not having a tool available fast enough. We were roughing in a new custom home and I got yelled at for taking a break after 4 hours of continues digging (heavy gravel) or when I pull out my phone to check the time. Hes a good person but I honestly cant take the bipolar rage. And I think because he sees how my uncle talks to me he feels like its ok that he does it too? I did speak back once and I honestly thought he was gonna beat me.

Im pretty tempted to hang it up and join the union and fly up north and work on oil projects where there is a million regulations and hurt feelings reports and where second year apprentices make journeyman wages.

Seriously **** residential. Also please give new blood a break. I think you guys are being a little mean to someone who clearly wasnt taught much about life. I use to be like that because I was orphaned as a kid and raised in shelters so noone ever taught me how the world worked and you just wnd up confused.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Right now I back working,but they got me working at the shop again moving material so I can get some hours,but I still think something just not adding up.My jman comes to the shop and the owner is not hear today,so he tells the me and the lower bosses that he can't go back to Corpus Cristi for now because the owner inst here to give direction,all my jman doing right now as I type is loading his
With fixtures and materials so I like"why come to the shop if u not doing no work today?" I'm just wondering Here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You're an Apprentice on the skids at yet another job and you are posting on the PZ? Put your damn phone in your car and do your job. 

I really do not see anything in your posts that indicate your Journeyman or your company is the problem. You may be hearing what others here have posted but you clearly are not listening.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

I understand what people here on this site are saying,but I'm was just stating what they told me on the job


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Big C said:


> I understand what people here on this site are saying,but I'm was just stating what they told me on the job


I think you should move on from plumbing...


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I think you should move on from plumbing...





Why u say that? If the company has been slow at work like they say and they supposely can't find no work for me then I have no control over that,all I can do is find another plumbing company to work for


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

To be blunt, since nothing else seems to work.
You are inconsistent and you are not catching on to what you are being told. As an apprentice you have a lot to learn, as a journeyman you continuously learn. You do not seem capable of doing this. 
If I had you as an apprentice I would definitely leave you behind too.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

tim666 said:


> To be blunt, since nothing else seems to work.
> You are inconsistent and you are not catching on to what you are being told. As an apprentice you have a lot to learn, as a journeyman you continuously learn. You do not seem capable of doing this.
> If I had you as an apprentice I would definitely leave you behind too.



Man I don't know,the jman didn't even apologize for leaving me behind last week,today when he came to work even the managers told him that the big boss said that I can ride with him to Corpus Christi today,because they thought he was going back to corpus Christ,but they jman said he is not going to work today,the managers kind of looked like they were shocked,I mean they kept on asking him "you and him not going to CC today?" and the jman kept saying no,I was listening to the conversation and it kind of sounded to me that the Jman was talking in circles,I mean if the dude really Donny want me to work with him he can just be a man and say so.The jman say there was no work to do out in the field today so I guess he "went home" and I just stayed at the shop and work all day.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Big C said:


> Man I don't know,the jman didn't even apologize for leaving me behind last week,today when he came to work even the managers told him that the big boss said that I can ride with him to Corpus Christi today,because they thought he was going back to corpus Christ,but they jman said he is not going to work today,the managers kind of looked like they were shocked,I mean they kept on asking him "you and him not going to CC today?" and the jman kept saying no,I was listening to the conversation and it kind of sounded to me that the Jman was talking in circles,I mean if the dude really Donny want me to work with him he can just be a man and say so.The jman say there was no work to do out in the field today so I guess he "went home" and I just stayed at the shop and work all day.













This thread has long ago worn out it's welcome.....:yes:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Find another job.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Big C said:


> Man I don't know,the jman didn't even apologize for leaving me behind last week,today when he came to work even the managers told him that the big boss said that I can ride with him to Corpus Christi today,because they thought he was going back to corpus Christ,but they jman said he is not going to work today,the managers kind of looked like they were shocked,I mean they kept on asking him "you and him not going to CC today?" and the jman kept saying no,I was listening to the conversation and it kind of sounded to me that the Jman was talking in circles,I mean if the dude really Donny want me to work with him he can just be a man and say so.The jman say there was no work to do out in the field today so I guess he "went home" and I just stayed at the shop and work all day.


You can't hack it... Move on, just STOP complaining!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Big C:
I feel bad for you. Is there anything we can do to help?
There is good advice here, but you need to step back to make sense of it.
If you need help sorting it out, you can PM me.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Stop crying please, you're worse than my granddaughter and she's just 15 days old. You don't listen a really good advices from others in here, apprentices like you, others with a few years in our trade and others with enough time and experience as a plumbers than can be your grandpas. Go ahead and get another job, do something different Papa John, Mc Donald, you'll work 40 hrs or more and maybe some day in the future, you'll be a manager.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

McDonald's managers can make up to 3 Big Macs an hour.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Update,I still work for the same company and I started back working out there in the field yesterday with a different jman and i worked again today,the jman I had at first is a joke,even the owner of our company say he be bull******.I haven't seen or heard from him since last week,maybe they fired him or he just stop showing up for work......anyway I'm been getting calls from other companies about job interviews and I will be checking them out because all I need is a stable/secure job


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Good for you Big C, you're blessing with an opportunity. I hope they keep you busy this time and pay attention to everything, even small details. And the most important, PUT YOUR PHONE AWAY when you're working. Good luck!!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Big C said:


> Update,I still work for the same company and I started back working out there in the field yesterday with a different jman and i worked again today,the jman I had at first is a joke,even the owner of our company say he be bull******.I haven't seen or heard from him since last week,maybe they fired him or he just stop showing up for work......anyway I'm been getting calls from other companies about job interviews and I will be checking them out because all I need is a stable/secure job


Good luck


----------



## david thompson (Sep 18, 2014)

If you are working under a journeyman I will assume you are a apprentice and you should expect to be laid off more than a journeyman.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

david thompson said:


> If you are working under a journeyman I will assume you are a apprentice and you should expect to be laid off more than a journeyman.


You've posted 6 times and not one has been an intro.


----------

